# Casco????



## C M Gerlach (Jan 28, 2022)

I know.......one bad picture from a dim basement.....I will go back and take more.
Badged "Casco Buffalo, NY".....Tires also marked "casco button tread". I assume an emblem built......crank offset, paint....etc., I did some research and can't find casco.....although i didn't wear my glasses and couldn't see maybe i read it wrong......anybody have  any insight.
thanks.
Chris


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 29, 2022)

From Buffalo newspaper ads it looks like Casco Bicycles were sold at least 1916-1919.

February 27, 1916 issue of _The Buffalo Times:_




May 1, 1917 issue of _The Buffalo Times:_




May 6, 1917 issue of _The Buffalo Times:_




May 13, 1917 issue of _The Buffalo Times:_




May 4, 1919 issue of _The Buffalo Times:_


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 29, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> From Buffalo newspaper ads it looks like Casco Bicycles were sold at least 1916-1919.
> 
> Thanks. appreciate your effort finding this info.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 24, 2022)

Well...of course i bought it....Maybe someone can help with some observations to try to date it a little. The Sager seat and ???pedals. 2" offset drive pin. Pat.1902 atherton hub. flush bearing cups on steertube. Cant find a serial number yet. Maybe an early emblem??? Some research found Cycle and Auto supply Buffalo, NY active from around 1895. I'm curious for sure, any help appreciated. 
Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 24, 2022)

A characteristic feature is the oval shaped chain stays at the bottom bracket crank hanger; (relatively smaller than those used by Excelsior Michigan City Ind.).

A member (named Dave) from Oregon Territory, has a website with a picture of another NY state bicycle manufacturer’s badge on a bicycle with such feature; or does it?








						1910's Emblem Men's Bicycle - Picture #16 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1910's Emblem Men's Bicycle - Picture #16



					www.nostalgic.net
				




I would like to see more examples before attributing such as these to an Angola make; but the chain ring sprocket and crank, with ~2” offset for the drive pin, sure look like an Emblem-built bike.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 24, 2022)

That is a good observation, This seems to be earlier than Emblem Angola or Idlewood operations started.....I would be interested to see Dave's example.....Day cycle?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 24, 2022)

Teens double bar i.d. needed | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Anyone have any idea on who manufactured this one? Excelsior , Emblem? Etc. I'll send headbadge hole spacing when I have time for a measurement, but here's some general photos. Thanks for the help.




					thecabe.com
				



My Emblem bicycles all have 5/8" round stays(?); so maybe they are from later.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 27, 2022)

I noticed it has close front fork holes and the saddle shows up in a 1897 Sager catalog. The Sager saddle spring set up is called a X spring as shown in the catalog. Leather saddle part is the same as the saddles I make if anyone has this saddle in same leather condition I might be able to help.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 27, 2022)

David Brown said:


> I noticed it has close front fork holes and the saddle shows up in a 1897 Sager catalog. The Sager saddle spring set up is called a X spring as shown in the catalog. Leather saddle part is the same as the saddles I make if anyone has this saddle in same leather condition I might be able to help.




Thanks for dating the saddle Dave.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 28, 2022)

Emblem possibly.  Not sure the crankset is original to the bike as it seems not to fit the non-drive shell opening?   Emblem, later in the 20's and 30's had round chain stays at the BB shell, but earlier bikes sported oval ones as AS mentions. Another Emblem characteristic is the upper headset ball/cup/cone assembly, which usually has the  ball race incorporated into the upper headset nut (ball race in the top nut, cone in the frame).  But, again not all Emblems.  This particular 2" drive pin crank has rounded arms, possibly earlier than the diamond faced one piece 2" pin crank arms we see later on Emblems.    What I have seen over time is that Emblem made a wide variety of bikes with a _wide variety of frame and fork designs for a wide variety of companies.    _ Nice old rig!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 28, 2022)

I agree that the crank doesn't look like it fits right, also thinking that the atherton hub may have been an upgrade. the frame looks older. Thanks for the input.


----------

